# I have 3 now! Presenting Miss "Eva Victoria"!!!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She came home yesterday.. she was born 10/17/11 and weighs in at 2.6 pounds. She is a half-sister to Carina's(Cloud Clan) Cacia and her new baby girl "Cherish". She is also a half-sister to Christine's(allheart) little Ana. Her first night home went well. She did not make a peep and we all slept through the night.. how amazing is that?!:HistericalSmiley:I hope it continues. I have also discovered that she is "self-stacking".:HistericalSmiley: Things have been going well although we have been very busy and I am a little tired. Lily has already been in the pen with her. Rose is a little miffed, but I expected that. She'll come around. I did get all three in my lap last night.:HistericalSmiley:I want to say a very special "Thank you" to Nida(Bailey's mom) because if it were not for her, baby Eva would not be here:wub::wub: So here she is...







First day home









Today wearing her "angel wings" tank.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww!! Congrats she is adorable!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:cheer:Congrat's!!! She is beautiful!:cheer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there an emoticon for having your jaw drop to the floor.:w00t:

You big sneak April! Not a word until she was home. "no, I am resisting getting another puppy." SURE.

Oh she is adorable, beautiful, sweet, wonderful......oh sigh.

I'm on the next plane...expect to see me at your door later today.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What a sweet little girl....all 3 are precious. Love the signature picture, which will have to change now!!! 

You'll have so much fun....they are so cute...


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She is beautiful! Can't wait to hear stories about her growing up and all three fluffs learning about each other!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Orla said:


> awwww!! Congrats she is adorable!


Thank you Orla.:wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

EVA IS PRECIOUS!!! April, you must be totally over the moon in love with this little baby!!! Congrats on your new little one!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> :cheer:Congrat's!!! She is beautiful!:cheer:


Thank you Cathy..:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Is there an emoticon for having your jaw drop to the floor.:w00t:
> 
> You big sneak April! Not a word until she was home. "no, I am resisting getting another puppy." SURE.
> 
> ...


I confess, I am a sneak..:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It has been really hard to keep secret and this one kind of "fell into my lap''. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I confess, I am a sneak..:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It has been really hard to keep secret and this one kind of "fell into my lap''. :HistericalSmiley:


April, did you tell your DH, or did you surprise him too?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

huge congrats to you, April. what a cute surprise for my eyes to see. enjoy her to the fullest :wub2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, April! Eva Victoria is beautiful! Everything about her is simply perfect!:wub::wub:

Oh, I would love to cuddle with her!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I knew it -- I just knew you were going to do it.  

Eva is just adorable. :wub::wub: She really reminds me of Ana when Christine first got her.

I'm sooooooooooooooooo happy for you. Glad that Lily has welcomed her. I know that Rose will come around. :thumbsup:

Congratulations -- and we need more pictures.  :chili::chili:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats! How exciting! She is gorgeous. How did you ever manage to kee this a secret? Sneaky, sneaky.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:CONGRATULATIONS!!:cheer:
April, I caught you on that thread where you let the pup out of the bag a few weeks ago but mum's been the word and no one seemed to pick up on it. She's out of this world adorable.:wub: What a little smoochie. So no spring/flower name? It's so easy to remember April, Lily and Rose. Got to get used to Eva. I guess that won't be too hard.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is one beautiful baby!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is adorable!! congrats!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh April!!! I have been soooo looking forward to baby Eva finally coming home to you...soooo excited for you!!! I'm happy that Lilly and Rose seem to be adjusting well! I just cannot wait to meet Eva this weekend!!!! She is a beautiful girl!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS again!!! Bailey and I are both soooo happy for you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

April she is a beautiful little girl! Congrats!

****How do you ladies manage multiples?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Love her!! Three is a handful, but what a lovely handful it is!!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Eva is adorable! Not to mention she is half sister to two other beauties. I just love puppies :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I am thrilled for you all---she is totally a feast to the eyes and I'll bet personality plus! I know you will be up to the task & I wish everyday to be fun and exciting for you, Charles & your Lily & Rose! We will need a day-by-day up-date now! It will be interesting to compare notes w/Christine & Carina too! 
Her size & weight seem normal for this age. Hope she stays healthy & lets you sleep.
hugs,


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Side note--- Sandi, I LOVE the siggy pic. They are both adorable. Wish I could get my two to pose together.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a beautiful girl, congrats! so sweet. I love her little dishes too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! She is so pretty! Congratulations! To you April!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eva is a totaly doll!!!!!!!!!!! Love her, love her name, love everything about her! You have 3 beautiful girls now!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :cheer:CONGRATULATIONS!!:cheer:
> April, I caught you on that thread where you let the pup out of the bag a few weeks ago but mum's been the word and no one seemed to pick up on it. She's out of this world adorable.:wub: What a little smoochie. So no spring/flower name? It's so easy to remember April, Lily and Rose. Got to get used to Eva. I guess that won't be too hard.:HistericalSmiley:



Congratulations...she is just beautiful! :wub: Your really good at keeping secrets April.  I can't wait to see more pics of your new baby. 

Sue i too caught on, but i couldn't remember if was here or FB. :blush:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What the heck is going on around here?!!! 

:chili: Puppies..puppies everywhere!!!! I LOVE it!!!!! :chili:


I am beyond shocked!!! April, you sure keep a good secret. I must have missed the post that gave it away! 


Oh my, little Eva is the cutest little girl ever!!!! I almost can't stand it!!!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> She came home yesterday.. she was born 10/17/11 and weighs in at 2.6 pounds. She is a half-sister to Carina's(Cloud Clan) Cacia and her new baby girl "Cherish". She is also a half-sister to Christine's(allheart) little Ana. Her first night home went well. She did not make a peep and we all slept through the night.. how amazing is that?!:HistericalSmiley:I hope it continues. I have also discovered that she is "self-stacking".:HistericalSmiley: Things have been going well although we have been very busy and I am a little tired. Lily has already been in the pen with her. Rose is a little miffed, but I expected that. She'll come around. I did get all three in my lap last night.:HistericalSmiley:I want to say a very special "Thank you" to Nida(Bailey's mom) because if it were not for her, baby Eva would not be here:wub::wub: So here she is...
> 
> View attachment 100055
> First day home
> ...


Oh my dear Gosh, she is a living doll. Oh April, I just can't stand it.....so happy for you.....oh my goodness. Oh gosh, oh gosh oh oh gosh, I do see little Ana in dear sweet Eva :wub: Bless her, she already has that look of confidence :wub: Oh she is adorable beyond words and has that same kissy nose.

Lots of love you to and Ana sends her sister lots and lots and losts of kisses.

APRIL CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::wub:

By the way I LOVE the name Eva!!!!! Kisses to her and many hugs to you!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh she is absolutely adorable! Don't you love having a puppy around? It's so much fun  Congratulations, I'm sure you are just thrilled!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I wish I could continue to respond to each of you, individually.. ya'll are making me blush!:HistericalSmiley: I had no idea I would get such a big response..:two thumbs up: Thank you everyone for your sweet and funny comments.. I'm very happy. I have thought about it for a long time..if Eva continues to amaze me with this laid back, easy-going attitude, having 3 will be a breeze.:HistericalSmiley:I love my SM family!:wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, I can't stand it either. I'm getting another one:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Really, she is absolutely beautiful. All these gorgeous puppies are starting to give me that disease, you know, the one where when you wake up in the morning and there is one more in your bed.

Wishing you and your family much happiness with her. Just a living doll:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, April! She is gorgeous and sounds like she fits in beautifully with your girls


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Eva is darling! I chuckled when I realized she is just 12 weeks old when you swore you wouldn't get a 12 week old puppy. LOL! I said the same thing before Bailey came home at 12 weeks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is absolutely perfect. What a beautiful, perfect little girl to add to your other two beautiful, perfect girls. Although Jett's thinking you need to add a boy to your crew. :innocent:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

April, thats great news! She's beautiful!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG! she is gorgeous. You must be so excited. What a little doll. Love her name too. :cheer:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I wish I could continue to respond to each of you, individually.. ya'll are making me blush!:HistericalSmiley: *I had no idea I would get such a big response*..:two thumbs up: Thank you everyone for your sweet and funny comments.. I'm very happy. I have thought about it for a long time..if Eva continues to amaze me with this laid back, easy-going attitude, having 3 will be a breeze.:HistericalSmiley:I love my SM family!:wub::wub:


ARE YOU KIDDING ME!? with that adorable face, and the surprise factor, this will be the top post of the day! I am so happy for you April! I just can't believe that you get to wake up to those three adorable babies each and every day! 

Now I am so curious what post I missed out on! Where did you give it away? 

MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh April, she is a doll baby. I already have monograms made up for her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

April, she is darling! Looks like she fits in well already! Love her little setup. What is the pink thing on the floor? Is it a mat? I can only see part of it in the pic. I bet Eva is spoiled a little bit.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg too cute for words...CONGRATULATION!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh how adorable! Her little nose does remind me a bit of precious Ana ♥.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME!? with that adorable face, and the surprise factor, this will be the top post of the day! I am so happy for you April! I just can't believe that you get to wake up to those three adorable babies each and every day!
> 
> Now I am so curious what post I missed out on! Where did you give it away?
> 
> MORE PICTURES!!!!!!!


I think it was post #12 on this thread http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/117039-my-other-news-our-travels-starts-c.html but I really feel it wasn't as descriptive as this. April would know.:innocent:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats!! She is so beautiful!! Please give us some more pics please(when you have time of course! I'm sure your so busy!!) I missed the give away thread too! How wonderful and exciting!! I was wondering...who is that staring into the playpen at her...Its pretty funny!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

congrats.she is gorgeous


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh my dear Gosh, she is a living doll. Oh April, I just can't stand it.....so happy for you.....oh my goodness. Oh gosh, oh gosh oh oh gosh, I do see little Ana in dear sweet Eva :wub: Bless her, she already has that look of confidence :wub: Oh she is adorable beyond words and has that same kissy nose.
> 
> Lots of love you to and Ana sends her sister lots and lots and losts of kisses.
> 
> ...


 
Oh April, I forgot to mention, I can see the sweetness of Eva, beaming from her :wub:

Now you have 3 gorgeous girls......no pressure, but more pics plllllllease :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, I am late to the dance!!! What a little babydoll!!!.....and sleeping through the night!! You have got a WINNER in her!!! I love everything that I see about this little one!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Your new little one is sure a cutie pie. I can't wait to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smcry:I am so envious...IWANTAPUPPY! But, I'm :chili:happy too, because I know you will share her antics with her aunties. This is the big excitement for January.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG she is sooooo precious!!! :wub: You sure have 3 beauties!!! :wub::wub::wub:

I must got put some ice on my head... I have puppy-fever coming on again!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a beauty little Eva is, congratulations!!!!:wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She is so gorgeous. :wub: Now you have three precious little angels.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWWW!!!! SHE IS SO PRECIOUS! :wub:
so cute and i love her pretty name!
CONGRATS APRIL, IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is precious!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, I feel late the the party too, but I have to say congrats. arty:

She is lovely. I know she has been well loved in her breeder's home and so she will make a wonderful adjustment to life with you. Give her kisses from her extended CloudClan family. :wub2:


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

She is precious!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ooooh, al these new puppies lately. I want to jump in and kiss her........:wub:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I can't believe rose and lily have a sister ! The cuteness increases, I didn't think that was possible. I am looking forward to you being picture crazy


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting!!! A new puppy!!
More pictures please!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update*

Gosh, Eva is such a good puppy! (so far):HistericalSmiley: She slept through the night again last night. In fact, I know she just got here, but she is almost too good. It makes me worried something might be wrong. However, she has been to the vet and got the "all clear", has been eating well, drinking, playing, and pee and poopies are normal. Yesterday afternoon, I let her out for a little while and she and my Lily played some. Rose was sniffing her and is still a little stand-"offish" but things are progressing. Nida(Bailey's mom) is coming over Saturday and we will take some more pics then. @Lady's mom, I am shocked too that I ended up with a young puppy. "Ain't" life strange.:HistericalSmileyBrit(Cosy), that pink rug-thing in Eva's pen is a large bone-shaped, memory foam crate mat that I found at Home Goods for 14.99! @ Sylvia, I have a great DH-he wanted her, too!:wub Lynn(Lacie's mom)- you're funny. I guess you've gotten to know me pretty well.:HistericalSmileyPat-I'm beyond shocked, too!:HistericalSmileySue, you were the only one that I remember who picked up on it when I spilled the beans and thanks for finding the threads. I can't remember-I think I mentioned it in the "Westminster" thread.(?) @Pat(sassy's mommy) 3 is my absolute limit. I am 59, now. How do I do it? #1-I do not work, #2 my children are all grown, and lastly, I do not have any grand-babies, yet. Thanks again for all the comments..:wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I noticed the comment that Sue found too but I thought maybe Eva was at the bridge, I started to commment asking who Eva was but didn't want to stir up emotions if she was in fact at the bridge. I don't know if I could handle three, you are one brave lady. So happy to hear she is adjusting well and can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I want Eva fix today! (picture, that is) :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

April, she is just adorable!! I'm so glad the three gals are getting used to each other. I agree - more pictures are in order!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub: April Your surprise is absolutely precious... So glad you found your special one! Looking forward to seeing more pictures. :aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOWZERS!!! Congratulations! She is stunning. Oh, how luck are you to have 3 pretty little girls. Enjoy


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I was reading another thread, 
and I looked down and saw your siggie pic!:w00t:
With a third baby!!! 

:Sooo cute:

Eva is adorable! What a sweet little button nose she has.:wub:

I remember your post from a year ago or so where you were debating a third sweetheart. But Wow! Now she is a reality! And a precious one at that.
Congrats to you and the big sisters too!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Canada said:


> I was reading another thread,
> and I looked down and saw your siggie pic!:w00t:
> With a third baby!!!
> 
> ...



Awe-thank you, Jill! :wub: I love having 3..:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just had to come back to this thread to look at Eva again. :wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Eva is a little baby doll!!:wub:


----------

